# Clenbuterol - T3 Cytomel for a noob??



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have done loads of reading of these products and was tempted to just buy clen but I saw the stack and brought that instead. However now its in the post I am questioning jumping straight in with both products.

The clen is 40mg tabs and based on advise on this site I was going to start on 20mg then up by 20mg each day until I get the effect. Im currently 6ft 3in and 100kg when I'm ripped im about 83kg. However I don't use anything normally so I think only about 80-100mg will be sufficient but we'll see.

T3 I don't know. It was abit of an impulse buy and now I am reading it can make you loose muscle mass rather than fat. I am doing a martial arts comp in a few weeks time at 90kg and read somewhere (prob here) to use clen on a 3 weekon 3 week off cycle so how much muscle can i loose in 3 weeks?

I dont bulk and have no intention. I fight in muay thai so I don fancy fighting the big guys, I wanna fight the little ones. :tongue:

I'm not using anything else at the moment other than : Fish Oil, multi-vitamin, Glucosamin and creatine.

Any advise guys? Please limit the abrivations for me as Im not completly up with them at the moment.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

*Clen,*

I personally cycle it in 2 week cycles, 2 week on, 2 week off, otherwise you saturate your receptors, I have the 40mcg tabs, my initial cycle was

Day 1 - 40mcg

Day 2 - 40mcg

Day 3 - 80mcg

Day 4 - 80mcg

Day 5 thru 14 - 120mcg

No point trying to split the tabs in half as they are tiny anyway.

After your first cycle there isn't really a need to taper up as slowly so once you've done a cycle on Clen your next cycle could look something like

Day 1 - 80mcg

Day 2 - 80mcg

Day 3 thru 14 - 120mcg

I personally don't go above 120mcg, but if you can handle the sides, i.e. shakes, headaches and sweating then maybe try 160mcg.

*T3 - Cytomel*

Plenty of research should be done on this drug, there are many on this board who believe that you need to taper up and down on this drug to prevent damage to the thyroid. I personally have never had a problem with it but taper up and down anyway.

My typical cycle on this 4 weeks long and looks like so

Day 1 thru 3 - 25mcg

Day 3 thru 7 - 50mcg

Day 8 thru 21 - 75mcg

Day 22 thru 26 - 50mcg

Day 27 thru 28 - 25mcg

I would never exceed a dose of 100mcg per day. Be prepared to feel sluggish for a few weeks after a cycle of T3 as your thyroid can take up to 6 weeks to get back to fully functional.

To minimise lean muscle loss when taking cytomel it is essential that you consume a lot of protein to feed the muscle, in the region of 1.5g per lb of bodyweight, example if your 220lbs you should be eating 330g of protein minimum to limit muscle loss.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

great answer mate, and I can run both cycles at the same time?

330g of protein fook

Also just out of curosity how do you organise it? Do you have a big calander with your doses written in? lol


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have t3 and clen..Do the clen like above. and in between the time off clen have the t3.


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

cool that makes sense.

I use muscle milk as a protein shake but if I have more than one a day I get stomach cramps. This happens on other protein shakes too. Any ideas how I can get the other 270g of protein without bankrupting myself?

Also how do I get this much protein with out consuming loads of fat? I have been looking up the normal suspects of chicken, eggs and steak etc and to get this much protein will mean alot of fat too.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

fattyboy said:


> cool that makes sense.
> 
> I use muscle milk as a protein shake but if I have more than one a day I get stomach cramps. This happens on other protein shakes too. Any ideas how I can get the other 270g of protein without bankrupting myself?
> 
> Also how do I get this much protein with out consuming loads of fat? I have been looking up the normal suspects of chicken, eggs and steak etc and o get this much protein will mean alo of fat too.


You might be lactose intolerant if you can't stick milk products.

I'm sure the supps companies that sponsor here can help.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

fattyboy said:


> great answer mate, and I can run both cycles at the same time?
> 
> Typically when these cycles are being run a steroid is also being used to maintain muscle mass, if cycleing both at the same time then you will lose weight quickly if your diet is ok. That being said I have cycles both of them together without problems, I usually run T3 on a 4 wk on 6 wk off cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

fattyboy said:


> cool that makes sense.
> 
> I use muscle milk as a protein shake but if I have more than one a day I get stomach cramps. This happens on other protein shakes too. Any ideas how I can get the other 270g of protein without bankrupting myself?
> 
> ...


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

cheers for the info - i'll up my diet and look for pointers


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mosford - like the T3 cycle, it's something I have wanted to do but was not sure, I've been dieting know for 8 weeks and lost 1 stone in weight but it seems to halted now!!

at the moment I'm taking test prop & tren ace EOD for PCT I will be taking Nolva & Clomid will that also help me when coming off t3...just scared of t3 don't want to mess my thyriod up if I taper down will I assume it will be ok?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont see any reason you should taper down, if your thyroid is shut down it wont start recovering until you stop completely.... so tapering is pointless


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

acer72 said:


> Mosford - like the T3 cycle, it's something I have wanted to do but was not sure, I've been dieting know for 8 weeks and lost 1 stone in weight but it seems to halted now!!
> 
> at the moment I'm taking test prop & tren ace EOD for PCT I will be taking Nolva & Clomid will that also help me when coming off t3...just scared of t3 don't want to mess my thyriod up if I taper down will I assume it will be ok?


Kezz is right, once you start taking T3, your thyroid shuts down until the T3 is completely out of your system. There is no particular reason why I taper it down other than it's what I'm comfortable doing!!!


----------

